# Urgent to those about to have new door fitted to Swift MH



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't want to put this on the open forum but suggest you PM me. 

G


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

MH manufacturers sometimes use doors made by a third party, so does your message relate to the door (and therefore other makes of MH) of just Swift MHs?

Tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tviall said:


> MH manufacturers sometimes use doors made by a third party, so does your message relate to the door (and therefore other makes of MH) of just Swift MHs?
> 
> Tony


It is relevant to all the Swift owners who are about to take their vans in for replacement Ellbee doors.

G


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

..and how would I know if I had an Ellbee door or not?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> ..and how would I know if I had an Ellbee door or not?


You have not, at the moment but, if you are currently waiting to have the door of your Swift motorhome replaced then please respond to my post. If you are not currently waiting to have the door of your Swift motorhome replaced then don't !

G


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Seems a bit secretive....

I have a 2000 Swift Gazelle and was thinking of replacing or modifying the habitation door.

Bob L


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

oh right, secret squirrel stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bob44 said:


> Seems a bit secretive....
> 
> I have a 2000 Swift Gazelle and was thinking of replacing or modifying the habitation door.
> 
> Bob L


It will make perfect sense to the people that I have addressed the post to. Are you currently signed up with your dealer for the replacement ? If not then you are not waiting for the door to be replaced and so there is no need for you to respond.

Perhaps you might like to look at the post here :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-62674-days0-orderasc-20.html

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> oh right, secret squirrel stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not quite but I wouldn't tangle with me at the moment because I am LIVID !!

G :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Grizzly, Sir, 

I am quietly tip-toeing away.

Looking back at your timescales, I would not dare to disturb your lair whilst this apparently justifiable red mist is down ........

Take care.



Bob L


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bob44 said:


> Grizzly, Sir,
> I am quietly *tip-toeing* away.


It's "_Grizzly Madam_" Bob. :wink:

I'd break into a run if I were you! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh dear, now a really unhappy Bear!

Sorry Ms. Grizzly, Lady, Ma'am!! I'm running as advised......

(xx xx xx )

Bob L


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Perhaps someone would _calmly_ explain to me what the problem is with the original doors fitted to Swift motorhomes. We have a 2008 Kon Tiki and it would be nice to know if there is a fault we should look out for.

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

This is the type of door we have on our Kon Tiki. It doesn't have a gas strut holding the door back, but it does have a metal arm than slides through a slot in the top of the door. It doesn't take much to push it beyond the STOP position. a strong gust of wind could do it.
Is this the type of door that's being replaced?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It does look rather like it. Does the metal arm fit on a sort of nipple on the top of the door - like this ?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

The end of the strut slides in the channel on the top of the door


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Is that the Hartal door
Bri


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

This photo shows exactly how the strut is situated at the top of the door.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> This photo shows exactly how the strut is situated at the top of the door.


Ah ! That's not the same as ours then. We've not been up the top of our door so can't see but I'm pretty sure the slot you've shown would be clear from the ground. You don't seem to have the little knob either.

Back to the drawing board...!

Thanks

G


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Ian
I have the same door as you, which I found had no resistance, and closed very easily .Swift sent out a guy who fitted a small grub screw in the top .Worked a treat now no worries at all
Bri


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Bri - seems an easy remedy - We'll look into it and see if we can do the same.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

brianamelia said:


> Hi Ian
> I have the same door as you, which I found had no resistance, and closed very easily .Swift sent out a guy who fitted a small grub screw in the top .Worked a treat now no worries at all
> Bri


Bri
Any chance you could take a photo of where this grub screw goes as I have the same issues, my door has slight resistance but will close with a gust and The fly screen isn't keen!!

Pete


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*what is the problem?*

I have as suggested sent a pm re this door problem and so far not had a reply. I have just had the new door fitted at Swifts factory it seems to be a great improvement on the original one, my only concern is the gas strut seems a lot stronger than the on fitted to the first door and you must hold onto the door whilst opening it otherwise it opens with such force as to make the hinges flex which over a period of time could weaken the hinge, other than that a great improvement.


----------



## 110779 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, Did this problem get solved cos thats exactly whats on my door but it has broken and damaged door frame in the process, we took ours to a swift dealer in peterborough as we couldnt make it to the dealer and he put some double sided tape to stick it to the top of the door. and then told us he wouldnt fix it as they didnt get paid enough by swift to take work on when we hadnt bought the vehicle from them


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

*swift doors*

hi there all,
i am having an issue with the door on my 679 ,its exactly the same set up as the one pictured with the sliding channel.
the metal strut on ours has had to come off completely as it snapped the plastic lug off, the result .... a nasty crease at the bottom of the door where it has hit the body of the van. swift say they will not replace under warranty as the door doesnt leak !!
nowhere near a good enough response as far as i am concerned as the stupid little plastic lug and the metal bar are obviously not up to the job of containing what is a fairly bulky and heavy door .
i have reported it to the dealers who reported it to swift who reported it the door manufacturers so it seems a lot of buck passing is going on but not a lot of customer service .... 
any help as to what i should do next would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: swift doors*



tef said:


> hi there all,
> i am having an issue with the door on my 679 ,its exactly the same set up as the one pictured with the sliding channel.
> the metal strut on ours has had to come off completely as it snapped the plastic lug off, the result .... a nasty crease at the bottom of the door where it has hit the body of the van. swift say they will not replace under warranty as the door doesnt leak !!
> nowhere near a good enough response as far as i am concerned as the stupid little plastic lug and the metal bar are obviously not up to the job of containing what is a fairly bulky and heavy door .
> ...


Is this the Hartal door that has 
had alot of problems? Good luck with a fix anyway.

steve


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

*door type*

sorry but i have no idea what a hartal door actually is so i couldnt tell you


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: door type*



tef said:


> sorry but i have no idea what a hartal door actually is so i couldnt tell you


Hi

Our van has the Hartal door fitted-see pic.

It is a heavywieght three point locking door but not without it's problems, documented elsewhere on the forum.

I thought that yours maybe another type/style of Hartal that I didn't know about, but it appears not. Maybe Swift will be along soon.

steve


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

*door*

thanks for the speedy reply ,
" maybe swift will be along soon"
somehow i doubt that very much , i am very much disillusioned with swift and there aftersales and i will quite freely admit to wishing id upgraded to another manufacturer right now.
by the way , our door is different to that , maybe swift should stop supplying there campers with doors they wouldnt have these problems then.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Tef,
We are here. If you want to send us a PM with your details and your van details I can discuss this with our Customer Services team next week and ask that someone feedbacks to you directly,
thanks
Andy


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: door*



tef said:


> thanks for the speedy reply ,
> " maybe swift will be along soon"
> somehow i doubt that very much , i am very much disillusioned with swift and there aftersales and i will quite freely admit to wishing id upgraded to another manufacturer right now.
> by the way , our door is different to that , maybe swift should stop supplying there campers with doors they wouldnt have these problems then.


Still disappointed with Swift? Half an hour for a reply offering help on a Tuesday night at the end of December has to be hard to beat surely?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we had a new door fitted to our Bolero last summer, but today we have recieved a recall letter from Swift. The letter says that we need to book into a dealers, the letter refers to gas struts not being appropriate and that as a result the door could delaminate which could cause problems with the operation of the door. 

The ref on the letter is 2008 Bolero 680 FB -2008/MHC350 we are a bit confused lol as we had a new door we assume that this shouldn't affect us, but then again wouldn't Swift be aware that we had a new door.


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

*door*

actually nielmac ,yes.


----------

